

10gen Announces Strategic Investment from Intel Capital and Red Hat - mschneido
http://www.10gen.com/press/10gen-announces-strategic-investment-intel-capital-and-red-hat

======
saosebastiao
Good luck to them. I wouldn't invest in any company that has Intel Capital as
a primary investor. As one of the largest VCs in the world (by fund size),
their success stories list is remarkably short. Intel has found their formula
for innovation, and they tend to inadvertently strangle anything that might
have a slightly different innovation culture.

------
josh2600
Can anyone hazard a guess as to why they'd conceal the amount raised?

Genuinely curious as to what the justification might be.

~~~
jpdoctor
A better question might be: Why would you advertise how much money you have in
the bank to your competitors?

You're providing info so they know exactly how much to cut prices and strangle
you.

~~~
josh2600
Does cutting prices have a lot to do with which how much money you've raised?
I hear what you're saying, but disagree with your premise that it's a better
point.

I think pricing and funding are different conversations.

BTW: Looks like they raised 7.6M, which is definitely a 'strategic' investment
when looked at in contrast to the 70+M they've already raised.
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/intel-capital-and-red-
hat-i...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/intel-capital-and-red-hat-invest-
in-10gen-bringing-total-to-76m-for-the-nosql-database-company/)

------
malandrew
How does 10Gen make money besides support services?

The valuation and money raised so far appear awfully rich for a pure support
services play or are support services really that profitable and scalable?

------
JJRTaylor
Great news!

